# Dave Grohl breaks leg during concert, continues playing



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

A very dedicated musician!!!

http://www.cbc.ca/news/trending/foo-fighters-dave-grohl-breaks-leg-during-concert-continues-playing-1.3112006

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Beat me too it.  

Now that is being a real trooper.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Dave Grohl keeping the spirit of rock and roll alive and well!


(BTW, is there a write in on the ballot for the next federal election?)


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

Holy crap, they showed his x ray, the bone is not cracked, it is in half (and not aligned). That is serious dedication.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

jayoldschool said:


> Holy crap, they showed his x ray, the bone is not cracked, it is in half (and not aligned). That is serious dedication.


Damn! Gotta respect his dedication!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

It was "only" the fibula. If it would have been the tibia, he wouldn't have been able to stand.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

He's the best!

[selfishprick]I hope this doesn't mean they have to cancel any shows, specifically the Edmonton show I have tickets to.[/selfishprick]


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> It was "only" the fibula. If it would have been the tibia, he wouldn't have been able to stand.


looks like he didn't stand.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I truly hope that EMT guy is a fan. Talk about a story to break the ice at a party!


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Next time I'm going on stage and someone says "break a leg..............."


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i go to work that way every single day, and i've been doin it for years. woopee fucking doo


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I love Dave Grohl, but it would've been cooler if he just came back, sat down and played. 

The medic on stage was a bit much for me - and these guys pretty much do everything with me in mind, right?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Bobby Vaughn played hockey for the Leafs on a broken leg. Again, that was just the fibula but that is more more than playing a concert and as Hamstrung pointed out for us, he sat, not stood.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

His Fans come first.. the way it should be...


----------



## Steve_F (Feb 15, 2008)

The world could use more Dave Grohl's.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Damned good drugs I say.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> Bobby Vaughn played hockey for the Leafs on a broken leg. Again, that was just the fibula but that is more more than playing a concert and as Hamstrung pointed out for us, he sat, not stood.


Bobby Baun. Ankle. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bobby_Baun


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Dave seems almost too good to be true.

So far, and certainly not just because of this incident, he has earned my respect.

Watch his flick "Sound City".

He's the real deal IMO.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I concur. The more I see of DG, the more respect I have for him. The Letterman last show was another class act. 

Whether he stood or sat is irrelevent, he finished the fvcking show. He respect his audience that much! Let's ask ourselves: "What would Axl Rose have done?"

Go Dave, you da MAN!



ed2000 said:


> Next time I'm going on stage and someone says "break a leg..............."


That should forevermore be known as "do a Dave".


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

keto said:


> Bobby Baun. Ankle. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bobby_Baun


Thank you. I knew Vaughn didn't sound right. There was someone that played with a broken leg (fibula). Do you remember who that was?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> Thank you. I knew Vaughn didn't sound right. There was someone that played with a broken leg (fibula). Do you remember who that was?


Baun, the same game, his last, where he got his throat cut. I think it was Tim Horton who took him to the hospital. This was back when I still followed hockey. There probably have been other players.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> Damned good drugs I say.


This made me chuckle!


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Here's his return to the stage...

[video=youtube_share;ISXz9cnevWI]http://youtu.be/ISXz9cnevWI[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Unfortunately, they had to cancel a couple of dates but it looks like they will still be at Wembley on June 19th. 

I've got to hand it to him for taking the mic and talking to the audience after before they took him back stage to get "patched up".


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Another update:

http://foofighters.com/operation



> ...Here’s the not so witty bit…….My doctors have advised me to lay low for a while. The most important thing now is for me to recover from the surgery, to keep my leg elevated so as to keep swelling down and prevent any infection/complication that could do long term damage. I’m not out of the woods yet, folks…
> Which means, and it kills me to say it…..the doctors have told us to cancel shows. I’m really so sorry, guys. You know I hate to do it, but I’m afraid it’s just not physically possible for me at the moment. We’re doing our best right now to work out a plan, so bear with us. You know we’re good for our word. But for now, I need to make sure we have YEARS of gigs ahead of us….


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Steadfastly said:


> Unfortunately, they had to cancel a couple of dates but it looks like they will still be at Wembley on June 19th.


Looks like the rest of the UK/Europe tour is cancelled.

http://foofighters.com/post/121698825102/foo-fighters-forced-to-cancel-remainder-of


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

The Foo rocked Rexall Place for nearly three hours last night and Grohl was front and center for all but 5 minutes or so when he pulled up a guy to sing Tom Sawyer because he said, "nobody knows all the words to Tom Sawyer". Well, this dude did and he had everybody on their feet as he belted out the lyrics beside a surprised as hell Grohl. Pretty cool.

Throne and all, Grohl didn't disappoint as he sang and shredded on his various Gibson 335's like he always does...balls to the wall!!!!

Great friggin' show!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

It was a little more 'The Dave Show' than I expected. Was OK, I haven't seen Foos before but the 3 guys I went with all have multiple times and they said it was the worst Foos show they'd seen. I found it very lacklustre at times. 

Dave is incredible, he opened the show screaming and 3 hours later he still was. Dunno how he has any vocal cords left at all, just amazing.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

keto said:


> It was a little more 'The Dave Show' than I expected. Was OK, I haven't seen Foos before but the 3 guys I went with all have multiple times and they said it was the worst Foos show they'd seen. I found it very lacklustre at times.
> 
> Dave is incredible, he opened the show screaming and 3 hours later he still was. Dunno how he has any vocal cords left at all, just amazing.


I, too, found myself looking around when the "instrumental interludes" carried on for a little too long. And then I'd tell myself that the dude playing has a messed up leg and would much rather be thrashing around all over the stage egging on the crowd.

Like he said several times, "it could have been worse."

I might have liked a few more cover songs as I like to hear/see bands put their spin on other stuff especially when they did a few really obscure, old Foo songs.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------

